# unique theater



## MUTTS (Feb 18, 2010)

I have a unique theater in that its in a loft overlooking a playroom/gym. As you can see from the photos, this 30 foot side wall has 18 feet of open space. I dont want to "drywall" it in as has been suggested to me. Id like to be able to put something up/take it down as needed (up for movie viewing, down for watching sports or entertaining with the kids below). I dont need to sound isolate the room...its separate from the house. Im more concerned about preventing movie/music sound from echoing/reverberating out to the gym and back to the theater. I realize I cant likely get audiophile quality out there but I still think we can have a pretty neat theater experience.

Your thoughts...

Thanks in advance..

Tony


----------



## MUTTS (Feb 18, 2010)

Guess I need 5 posts to be able to insert the pics..... they will be forthcoming

sorry bout that 

Tony


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Looks like you have your 5 posts now. Please post some pics if you can.

I'm confused though. On one hand you say you don't need isolation, but on the other hand you want to stop sound getting out into the gym and back into the theater. That IS isolation. 

Depending on how things are constructed, you could potentially build some panels that could be snapped into place that would help with the mid and high frequency containment.

Bryan


----------



## MUTTS (Feb 18, 2010)

I know when people construct their theaters in the basemant...they dont want sound reaching other parts of the house at all...that doesnt bother me if it happens some as no one is sleeping/watching tv elsewhere in the building.

i think the pics will help.

Bryan look for an email from one of your colleagues about this.




























Hope these help...

Tony


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Hi Tony

Actually, I just sent you an email. Probably the best way to go is to replace the railing between the 2 rooms with a short wall. Leave a 4' high opening above. Hinge some panels at the top so you can swing and latch them out of the way when not needed, swing them down into the opening when you want to watch/listen.

Bryan


----------

